# Our newest addition - Patton!



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Figured it was time to introduce this guy, formally!

General Patton vom Winter Storm - 11 week old male

He's a Nikon son, which I am very excited about. He's currently proficient in sit, down, come, shake, knows his name, and being a pest.  Very driven, eager, and confident - I love it! :wub: 

On to the pictures! Some good quality, some phone pics. 


Patton by DJetzel, on Flickr


Patton by DJetzel, on Flickr


Patton Bed by DJetzel, on Flickr


Patton Snow by DJetzel, on Flickr


Patton Sleeps by DJetzel, on Flickr


Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr


Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr


Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr


Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr


Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr

Recon and him are quick buds. Sir has met him a few times, and is of course in love as well. Frag hasn't gotten to meet him yet, as he's with my ex boyfriend who just returned from deployment. He's fitting in well, recovering from a UTI - growing and being crazy of course. Loving tug! Can't wait to see how he develops! :laugh:


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

Such a cutie! So glad it worked out for you!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

He's a cute little guy. I like the name too.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks guys! XD

Here are a few more pictures I forgot about that I have to share. 


Oh the love by DJetzel, on Flickr


I heel? by DJetzel, on Flickr


Patton at the vet by DJetzel, on Flickr


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

He's very CUTE!!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

You got him! He's just adorable and sounds like he's gonna be quite the pup.

Congrats! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

Lol that's a trouble maker face

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

he is freaking adorable!!!!! Love that there's practically a daily dose of him on FB too!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

He looks like a ball of energy. Enjoy!!


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Cute!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm so glad he's with you!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Liesje said:


> I'm so glad he's with you!


I'm so glad you have trust in me to take him!


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Such a bundle of cuteness

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

Sweet little face :wub:


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Awwww love those ears!


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

Patton should get a _medal of honor_ for being so handsome !


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

My god his face in that heeling picture.... :swoon:


----------



## jetdog (Oct 9, 2005)

Is it just me, or can you see Nikon as pup in that first pic of Patton? 
Very adorable pup, how attentive he looks! Love him.


----------



## sheps4life (Jan 14, 2012)

What a biscuit


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Patton. :wub:

He is so freaking cute!

I can't wait to meet him, you and the rest of your gang this summer! ​


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Cute!!!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> he is freaking adorable!!!!! Love that there's practically a daily dose of him on FB too!


I've seriously turned into MORE of a picture ***** since getting him. I didn't think it was possible, but I don't want to ever forget! 

anyone interested in getting in on facebook puppy pictures feel free to befriend me - Danielle Etzel



The Packman said:


> Patton should get a _medal of honor_ for being so handsome !


Oh you're clever. I like it. I may have to steal it in the future. 



jetdog said:


> Is it just me, or can you see Nikon as pup in that first pic of Patton?
> Very adorable pup, how attentive he looks! Love him.


Patton definitely resembles his daddy at this age, and Lies said that Patton has a very similar personality as Nikon did as well. A mini-me of Nikon would really be lovely. Crossing my fingers, here. XD




LaRen616 said:


> Patton. :wub:​
> 
> He is so freaking cute!​
> 
> I can't wait to meet him, you and the rest of your gang this summer! ​


Which is really going to happen this year, come **** or high water!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> Which is really going to happen this year, come **** or high water!


Yes ma'am!!!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Adorable pup-hope you continue to post lots of pics of him


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

When I had him he acted JUST like Nikon at that age. They look a bit different but the color and the expression in the eyes are very similar.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

If he's anything like Nikon, he's going to be one incredible dog  Great pictures, he is way too cute!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Patton by DJetzel, on Flickr

"I'm skeptical of this 'camera' thing you have going on.."


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

"Yes, now that you buy me the expensive food, I will eat it."


I enjoy eating by DJetzel, on Flickr


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

"I can sitz next to ya, and be a good boy, Ma!"


I sitz? by DJetzel, on Flickr


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Awwwwwww.....makes me want another...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Pooring rain in the snow here, tonight. It's a mess outside... so we did a little crate work for the first time, really. Please excuse my messy/odd room. I did not decorate the walls. XD


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

First official stack. Blur city. He wanted to dive bomb my hand when it left him. Had to reach for the camera. Next week should be better. XD


General Patton vom Winter Storm 11 weeks by DJetzel, on Flickr


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

He melts my heart. :wub: I love the crate training video.


----------



## Mrcjames31 (Sep 17, 2013)

Sooo cute


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Thank you both! Here's an impulse control video to save my floor from yogurt kibble and my lips from puppy nails. XD


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Be sure to post pics of him growing! I'd love to see them, right now though.....I just want to hug him lol


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

That impulse control video was exactly what I did with my dogs. It worked like a charm. GSD's are so smart it doesn't take more than a few repetitions. 

It's a lot of work in the beginning making sure they have good habits...but it pays dividends in the end when you have a well-behaved companion. Again, he's stunning! Keep posting these videos and pictures. They are like crack to me. LOL


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

IllinoisNative said:


> That impulse control video was exactly what I did with my dogs. It worked like a charm. GSD's are so smart it doesn't take more than a few repetitions.
> 
> It's a lot of work in the beginning making sure they have good habits...but it pays dividends in the end when you have a well-behaved companion. Again, he's stunning! Keep posting these videos and pictures. They are like crack to me. LOL


Yep, I do this with every dog that comes through here... fosters or boarders or my own. A little controlled chaos until they get a brain of their own.  And personally, I love all of the work of raising/training a well-behaved puppy from the start. It's 10x easier and more fun and positive than fixing the negative behaviors in a 10mo old or 4 year old dog.

I'm glad you enjoy the videos, too! I will definitely be posting more!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

His little paw..... THE CUTENESS!! 

I did that same thing with Rocket, also with all the doors-- car, house, etc. I love it. He will not charge out now of either no matter what, until I release him.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> Yep, I do this with every dog that comes through here... fosters or boarders or my own. A little controlled chaos until they get a brain of their own.  And personally, I love all of the work of raising/training a well-behaved puppy from the start. *It's 10x easier and more fun and positive than fixing the negative behaviors in a 10mo old or 4 year old dog.*
> 
> I'm glad you enjoy the videos, too! I will definitely be posting more!


I totally agree. I've taken in several foster dogs so I've dealt with resource guarding, charging, marking, etc. I've had all my own dogs since puppies. It's a lot easier training puppies, IMO, than to correct bad behavior in older dogs. And, I have to admit, I get a thrill out training puppies when you see they "get" it. What a sense of accomplishment.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Oh man... he is so gorgeous! Congrats on the sweet pup! He is a Nikon mini-me!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Ok, I have more to add! XD

We went to agility practice a few nights ago, Patton didn't care too much about all the other dogs around and was happy to crate silently (even when Recon was out running) and work for food and toys, along with playing tug! He successfully completed numerous sits, downs, comes, touches, shakes, and bang along with following me for the most part when I asked. This was his first time on the leash. He also went through the curved tunnel twice. 

His brother was there to "comfort" him... 

Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr

Pig ears will help a bro through anything! 

Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr

Such good attention. There were three dogs on course behind him there running during this. 

Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr

So many things!

Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr

Started working on impulse control in the crate/crate games!

Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr

Took him to work and taught him what the grooming table and tub was all about..

Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr

And he froze his little bum outside. XD

Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr

He's looking so grown up! Last two are from today @ 12 weeks!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Awww what a good big brother Recon is sharing the crate  Patton is adorable :wub: I love his focus, good job


----------



## SDG (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm not sure how you'll ever say "no" to that face! He is killer cute!!! :wub:


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

He is looking very grown up-Recon looks miffed


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

He just has a look on his face that says "I am eager to learn, just tell me what ya want!" 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

Them oversized ears on a growing puppy crack me up.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

He is super adorable and I love your photography =) what do you shoot with?


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

So cute! I love being able to see these little Nikon puppies grow up.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Thank you all! He is super smart and confident, that's for sure. I shoot with a Nikon (hehe) D5000


Sleepy Puppy by DJetzel, on Flickr


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

DJEtzel said:


> Thank you all! He is super smart and confident, that's for sure. I shoot with a Nikon (hehe) D5000
> 
> 
> Sleepy Puppy by DJetzel, on Flickr


Found you on flicker, i just got a d7100 so my pup is a Nikon baby too. I am still learning


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Neko said:


> Found you on flicker, i just got a d7100 so my pup is a Nikon baby too. I am still learning


Flickr's awesome for seeing the settings that other people use to shoot- very helpful if you are still learning!


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

Neko said:


> Found you on flicker, i just got a d7100 so my pup is a Nikon baby too. I am still learning


OMG this is the cutest baby ever!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Schaferhunde (Nov 2, 2012)

He's so adorable! I love your photos by the way.



DJEtzel said:


> Flickr's awesome for seeing the settings that other people use to shoot- very helpful if you are still learning!


I agree with this, I am still learning too, & it is very helpful.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

We have... GRASS! And noms. 


Noms by DJetzel, on Flickr


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Schaferhunde said:


> He's so adorable! I love your photos by the way.


Thank you!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

It was so nice to get outside today for pictures! 


Firehose Noms by DJetzel, on Flickr


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

What a super cutie!!! And it is wonderful that you enjoy him so much and are doing such a great job with him. BTW, I have a Nikon D5000 too.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

General Patton on the kitchen countertop.....I love it.....The general better enjoy that while it lasts.


SuperG


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

SuperG said:


> General Patton on the kitchen countertop.....I love it.....The general better enjoy that while it lasts.
> 
> 
> SuperG


LOL Kitchen counter? I think you might be mistaking a vet exam table with my kitchen! :laugh:


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

DJEtzel said:


> LOL Kitchen counter? I think you might be mistaking a vet exam table with my kitchen! :laugh:



LOL...nice enough to make dinner on 


SuperG


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He's sooooo adorable! :wub:

I adore Recon too, he is such a good big brother. :wub:


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I keep getting notifications that there have been replies here and who they're by, but I can't load anything after yesterday afternoon.


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

:-( 
Good luck.....all the comments are great...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Whenever I look at his name, I see "Patron" not Patton. :crazy:


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I can see comments again! haha.



SuperG said:


> LOL...nice enough to make dinner on
> 
> SuperG


LOL I know! The vet counters are nicer than mine!



LaRen616 said:


> He's sooooo adorable! :wub:
> 
> I adore Recon too, he is such a good big brother. :wub:


Recon's trying really hard. I'm very proud of him, that's for sure. 



LaRen616 said:


> Whenever I look at his name, I see "Patron" not Patton. :crazy:


Lol the first week I had him autocorrect kept calling him Patron on snapchat, and my roommate and I joked about changing his name to Patron, for sure. I mean.. I do love Patron.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> Lol the first week I had him autocorrect kept calling him Patron on snapchat, and my roommate and I joked about changing his name to Patron, for sure. I mean.. I do love Patron.


I am about to get really nerdy..........

You could name him "Patronus" from Harry Potter!!!!! You can call him Patron for short, lol. I LOVE it!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I am about to get really nerdy..........
> 
> You could name him "Patronus" from Harry Potter!!!!! You can call him Patron for short, lol. I LOVE it!


Haha, I kind of extremely dislike Harry Potter, so that is out of the question. >.<


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> Haha, I kind of extremely dislike Harry Potter, so that is out of the question. >.<


:shocked:

:wild:



I can't believe you just said that. Major deduction in points for you. 

I just don't know if we can be friends anymore.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> :shocked:
> 
> :wild:
> 
> ...


But, but, but...


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> But, but, but...


You might have broken my heart. I am getting out of my "evil" name theme and I am going into a "Harry Potter" name theme. That's why I chose the name Draco and his call name is also Harry Potter related. My future dogs will be Dalmatians and they will also have HP names. 

On the plus side, I like the name Patronus, so I can use that now.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> You might have broken my heart. I am getting out of my "evil" name theme and I am going into a "Harry Potter" name theme. That's why I chose the name Draco and his call name is also Harry Potter related. My future dogs will be Dalmatians and they will also have HP names.
> 
> On the plus side, I like the name Patronus, so I can use that now.


But I will mend your broken heart by letting you live with me and snuggle my puppy! And you still get that awesome name!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

A few more... 

He's becoming quite the cuddler, but he wouldn't want you to know it! 


Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr


Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr

12 weeks! I wish this picture were of better lighting/quality (Thanks Meagan!)


Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr

A couple more at the park



Tug by DJetzel, on Flickr


DSC_0634 by DJetzel, on Flickr


Brotherly Love by DJetzel, on Flickr


Nappy by DJetzel, on Flickr


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

:wub:

Can I have Recon?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> :wub:
> 
> Can I have Recon?


Absolutely not!


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

He's absolutely adorable!!! You may have already answered this in some part of the posts (sorry if you have), but do you have any specific plans for him? I only ask because you seem to train beyond basic obedience, thought maybe you do competitive obedience or something else competitive wise? . So many of us have pups, I'm so excited to see them all grow and accomplish things. :-D


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> Absolutely not!


Geesh. No need to get all upset. 

Seriously though, one day I am going to win the lottery and I am going to get a BC. :wub:

Why do I have to win the lottery in order to have a BC you ask? Well because I want 2 or 3 more Dalmatians first and then a BC.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

DaniFani said:


> He's absolutely adorable!!! You may have already answered this in some part of the posts (sorry if you have), but do you have any specific plans for him? I only ask because you seem to train beyond basic obedience, thought maybe you do competitive obedience or something else competitive wise? . So many of us have pups, I'm so excited to see them all grow and accomplish things. :-D


I'm not planning anything specific because I don't know how life will work out, but I am starting training with a high level of obedience in mind. I've never competed in OB, but have the skills to train it and would like to. May be an IPO goal instead of just OB, we will see how it goes. 

Definitely lots of fun things like coursing, agility, and dock diving if he likes the water (my other three do, and so does his dad, so he had better! ) and nosework if we don't get into IPO. 

Interested in trying out UKC conformation for the experience/fun of it as well. 

So basically, I'm prepping him for everything under the sun and will do whatever is easiest/most fun for both of us that we can afford. 



LaRen616 said:


> Geesh. No need to get all upset.
> 
> Seriously though, one day I am going to win the lottery and I am going to get a BC. :wub:
> 
> Why do I have to win the lottery in order to have a BC you ask? Well because I want 2 or 3 more Dalmatians first and then a BC.


LOL I am protective of my babies. XD You are more than welcome to snuggle him all you want here though! He is a lover, he'd be your best friend and make your pups very jealous. haha.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> LOL I am protective of my babies. XD You are more than welcome to snuggle him all you want here though! He is a lover, he'd be your best friend and make your pups very jealous. haha.


Eeeeeek!!!! I am totally going to snuggle him and possibly smuggle him as well. 

I think Recon and Draco would really hit it off. It will be really nice to be around a real GSD too and I haven't been around a BC in a long time. :wub:


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

This is what we've been up to lately..


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

congratulations on your new adorable addition!!!!!!! who here doesn't love Nikon (we are very jealous), you lucky gal you!!!!!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Thank you, Lori!


----------

